

Ask HN: LoadError on Installing Rails via Cygwin - MarlonPro

I am trying to instal rails on Windows XP to do the Ruby on Rails Tutorial but attemtpting to install rails, I am getting this error:<p>Marlon@DevComputer ~/rubygems-1.8.15
$ gem install rails
C:\Ruby192\bin\ruby.exe: No such file or directory -- /cygdrive/c/Ruby192/bin/gem (LoadError)<p>Any help? All the links I am finding so far on Google search does not solve the issue. Any solution?
======
msluyter
I tried getting rails working under cygwin a while ago, and never had much
luck. If you're using a windows system, my suggestions would be either to use
Rails Installer:

<http://railsinstaller.org/>

(haven't actually tried this myself, but I've heard it's pretty solid) or to
run a unix VM in virtualbox or vmware. I did the latter and had no problems
getting everything working with the help of rvm.

------
agscala
I'd recommend re-asking this on StackOverflow. You'll probably get faster
results, and it's a more appropriate place to ask technical questions
regardless.

~~~
MarlonPro
that's right.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8796124/loaderror-on-
inst...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8796124/loaderror-on-installing-
rails-via-cygwin)

